# Fruity pebbles in the yellow room.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I've penned -- and deleted -- 3 different openers to this post in the last twenty minutes.

And then I just stared at the screen for a bit.



Slowly -- the way I do almost everything anymore -- I came to understand that not one thing I can think of to write can improve upon what the images herein already tell you.



One of the things I'm learning about aging, as I age, is that recognizing your own futility ASAP, followed by getting the hell out of the way, are possibly the most selfless acts one can commit.

I'll show myself out...





































Thanks for checkin' in.​


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

Magnificent...


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

a picture is worth a thousand words, unsaid


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Awesome, Mike. Those aspens are outta this world.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Aaaaah! Also, is your wife like 30 years younger than you?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ddoh said:


> Aaaaah! Also, is your wife like 30 years younger than you?


Ouch! She's 3 years younger...


----------

